# YOUTH MODEL Remington 870 Express FOR SALE/TRADE



## fishfish98 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a youth model remington 870 express 20 ga. pump action that i am looking to sell or trade for a full size 12 ga. 3.5 inch pump or semi-auto. Asking $300 for the gun. Located in cokato, mn.
Gun works fine just used it today, has been cleaned after every use. The gun has a black synthetic finish. Perfect duck hunting gun for anyone, it is very light and maneuverable.
Contact me if intrested 
[email protected]

Or call my dad at 1-612-636-2542

Click below for pictures of the gun
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/20121007140452.jpg/


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

price/location?


----------



## fishfish98 (Oct 7, 2012)

the professor said:


> price/location?


Asking $300
Located in Cokato, MN


----------

